
Show HN: The Term Sheet – A Startup Thriller Novel - cardmagic
http://www.amazon.com/Term-Sheet-Startup-Thriller-Novel-ebook/dp/B0112ODRU2
======
pavornyoh
Genuine question: Did you write this book? If the answer is yes, then my next
question is do you have it in an audio format? If the answer is yes then my
third question is, can I get it at audible.com?

~~~
cardmagic
Yes, I did write it. The audiobook is being produced right now and will be out
before the end of the year.

------
pavornyoh
> The audiobook is being produced right now and will be out before the end of
> the year.

Thanks for the response. Duly noted and will check it out in the audio format.

------
johnpur
I read an early version of this book by my friend Lucas Carlson, super
interesting thriller combined with an inside view of the startup world.

